# Post up Pics of your Pillow Top Seats interiors



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Trying to get some Ideas for my interior, post up some pics of your custom Pillow top seat interiors.


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

This is what I'm working with right now.


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

If anyone knows of a good upholstery shop in Kansas, please let me know, any pics of your pillow top interiors would be great, just trying to get some ideas, I like to be original, don't think that I'm going to steal your ideas.


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Come on homiez, I know there is someone out there with custom pillow top interior


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

just some pics I found in LiL


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks homie, those are really nice, still looking for more pics, post em up if you gottem


----------



## annabie (Aug 6, 2010)

@ricardo408: I like your first photo. The color is beautiful. I'm gonna try it for my car.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

like ur grand prix :thumbsup:


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Aug 17 2010, 08:18 PM~18337265
> *like ur grand prix :thumbsup:
> *



Hey thanks homie, I appreciate it. 


I know there is more people out there that have pillow tops done up..... Need some Ideas...... :biggrin:


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

TTT my seats at da shop now Homie's


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Sep 15 2010, 02:25 PM~18576072
> *TTT my seats at da shop now Homie's
> *




Make sure you post some pics of the work homie, hope it turns out good for ya.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

thanks homie will do maybe they will be finished by tuesday nextweek they had a few before mine!


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Sep 16 2010, 02:16 PM~18584320
> *thanks homie will do maybe they will be finished by tuesday nextweek they had a few before mine!
> *



They done yet homie, wanna see the outcome


----------

